# German Shepherd 'dropping' off to sleep



## Sue Smart (Jul 12, 2002)




----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol!


----------



## starrluvsjackson (Feb 24, 2011)

:rofl:


----------



## Del (Apr 25, 2011)

So that’s what I looked like trying to sit through a lecture in school. Poor guy.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

Adorable! For some reason my cat, Panzer, does the same thing.


----------



## CLARKE-DUNCAN (Apr 8, 2011)

Nero does this when he is led down on his bed, and his head is still up and he lightly opens and closes his eyes and his head will slowly get lower and lower, untill he can't help but put his head down on his paws and falls asleep. Its real cute!:wub:


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

:rofl:

That is too cute!!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

"Can't sleep, clown will eat me!"


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

:rofl:


----------

